# Pythons Banned in Florida



## elapid68 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Published On:* -
*Source:* Miami New Times

On Thursday, the Florida Fish and Wildlife Commission signed new rules that prohibit anyone from owning Burmese pythons and, actually, any other "reptiles of concern" as pets.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## bigi (Jun 26, 2010)

im not surprised, and all for it


----------



## getarealdog (Jun 26, 2010)

Guess they don't have deaths from dogs & guns!


----------



## Dave.M (Jun 26, 2010)

idiots that let there pets go in the wild that is not there nateral habitat are to blame .Try to find a new home for animals that are no longer wanted or have out grown there owners


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 26, 2010)

i watched a documentry several weeks ago on the hunting down of burmese pythons in the florida everglades on SBS DATELINE with george negus and the florida authoritys were paying hunters ( bounty hunters ) $100.00 US for the pelt of these great pythons, due to residents keeping them for pets and when they get too big releasing them into the glades over runing the natural top preditor ( everglades aligator ). this was there only choice !


----------



## naledge (Jun 26, 2010)

getarealdog said:


> Guess they don't have deaths from dogs & guns!


 
Pretty sure they're banned because they're breeding out of control and destroying the ecosystem, as they are introduced species'. It's like QLD banning rabbits.


----------

